# Her 1st Vase 12 Years old



## Wolfdancer (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello GUys here is something to brag about. I started teaching my 12 year old little girl on how to turn pens a few years back and look at what the little wonder has done know with no help at all from me just asked a few questions. 

Its Champhor one of the easest burls to turn and the most stable.

Let me know what you think and I will pass it along to her.


----------



## smitty (Jun 15, 2008)

Beautiful.  You better be proud of her.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow - she's certainly better than me!  That's just gorgeous!  
Tell her that I love it!


----------



## LEAP (Jun 15, 2008)

Very Nice! You must be one happy Dad. My two girls 13 and 15 turn pens with me It's great to spend shop time with the kids.


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 15, 2008)

Tell her for me "You go girl!!!!"  That is one fantastic vase and keep up the good work.

Janet


----------



## TAFFJ (Jun 15, 2008)

That is certainly something to be proud of Well done! it looks very professional.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 15, 2008)

That's very sophisticated for a 12 yr old. I am interested to see how she finished the inside - any more pics? Have you thought of applying (or having her apply) for for one of the AAW educational funds? Anybody (youth in this case - no membership required) can apply and the idea is to learn with someone/some institution to improve skills.

The funding is very generous.
http://www.woodturner.org/resources/eog/



She may well become one of the new named turners if she keeps going in this direction.

What a nice post for father's day.


----------



## MarkHix (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks Great!   It also looks like you might need to get her her own lathe soon.


----------



## robing916 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great vase and lovely wood, tell her to keep up the good work.


----------



## marcruby (Jun 15, 2008)

That's really super work - a real display of technique as well.  She must have had a good teacher.


----------



## gad5264 (Jun 15, 2008)

That thing is sweeeeeeeet looking


----------



## Dee (Jun 16, 2008)

I am impressed by her sense of design......very artful! You might need to send that youngin to art school one day!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 16, 2008)

That is fantastic turning that some adults would struggle to achieve, myself included![]


----------



## badger (Jun 16, 2008)

Beyond the shape, skill, and other compliments that are certainly due.... 

That wood is beautiful!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great job, I'm amazed as I can't turn anything like that myself.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 16, 2008)

Some day I hope I can turn something that nice, you must be a very Proud Father


----------



## Wolfdancer (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes I am she does a really good job. She asked me one day when she was 5 if she could help and I said sure. So I tryed to teach her everything I know about it.


----------



## jskeen (Jun 16, 2008)

Rodney;

You can pass on to her that it is a very well executed and designed project.  The coves and beads appear very symmetrical and uniform as to the top and bottom radii, and the surface is very well prepared for the finish.  There are very few scratches, and yet she did not wash out the crisp edges and angles by oversanding.  

From a design standpoint, the fact that the lower section is centered and regular in curvature grounds the piece and provides solidity, while the upper section being asymetricaly offset upward provides directionality to the piece and defines that as the upper section very nicely.  

All of which is to say that she has a good eye for shapes and a good hand for turning.  She can be proud.


----------



## Wolfdancer (Jun 16, 2008)

Here are more pictures of it. The inside did not get a polish put on it.


----------



## Wolfdancer (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello James
She says thanks very much. The scrates were from the polish part she dropped it. Then she cryed for a long time afterwards. I told her I would fix it but she wanted it left just the way it was without days hands on it.  



> _Originally posted by jskeen_
> 
> Rodney;
> 
> ...


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 16, 2008)

wow rodney, she's good! great looking wood and cool design. good looking finish also.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 17, 2008)

The inside is also nicely turned. It looks like she hasn't finished all the way to the bottom but that's OK too. Those are the choices we make depending on the use of the item. I have no doubt she could have finished it nicely. You may wish to direct her to woodcentral.com.  They would love to have her as a poster and she would learn tons about methods of turning things other than pens.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 17, 2008)

I think that dad didn't consider us phone line people when uploading that pic.  

Other that that, you did a great job with the educating!  Awesome vase, awesome wood!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow! I haven't even got that far yet! That looks awesome!


----------



## mitchm (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent Rod, she has a great talent and a very proud father!![8D]


----------



## BrentK (Jun 18, 2008)

I think you had better get that young lady a lathe for her birthday, Christmas or just get her one.[8D]


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, It looks like you finally have a professional woodturner in the family [}]


----------



## rccrazybill (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome !! I wish I could turn a vase[V]


----------



## markgum (Jun 20, 2008)

IMPRESSIVE.  Wish I had the patience to make my vases look that good.
Tell her she did a GREAT JOB and we can't wait to see what she turns next.


----------

